# Older Monogram El Camino Camper - Macho OOB!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

As most of you know, when an old ‘70s kit gets repopped, I get pretty excited. That’s because, even though I love the old ones, they’re not easy to find, and I’d say about half of my “retro” car collection is reissues. However, sometimes I do get lucky, and I find an original, or an older reissue. That means that when the new repop comes along, I don’t have to worry about finding one, or at least finding one right away. 

A perfect example is the Monogram (now Revell) 1/24 1978 El Camino. This was just reissued as a 3-in-1 kit, a repop of the “Lowriders” version, I believe. However, I have an earlier variant, the second of these kits to be issued, the El Camino Camper. The new kit has all these parts and some extras, but I think it’s instructional to check out the source material when you can.

So, take a gander and all the late-70’s custom-cowboy-streetness you can handle below! Then you can decide if the new one is of interest too!









Monogram 1/24 1978 El Camino Camper (OOB)


If it’s one thing we’ve been told a lot in recent times, it’s that you can’t easily label something. I mean, it used to be that many things were of one type or another, and that many apparently sim…




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Since you mention it in your article... what would it take to make one a Caballero?
Tip for painting red styrene, soak it with oven cleaner or brake fluid to shift some of the pigment (like you would to remove paint). it won't change the color, but does get rid of some of the particles that leach out.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Can you be more specific about soak? Is it total submersion? or just sprayed on lightly or heavy? How long do you leave it on?, etc


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

a 24 hour soak in a container of brake fluid will strip most paint, but is not strong enough to damage the styrene.
Mr Muscle Heavy duty oven cleaner (not the 'low caustic' version) will also work, but since it's a foam, you can just spray on a thick layer and top it up a couple of times.

unlike diecast, you can't use paint stripper as it will melt the styrene.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't know what it would take to make a Caballero. I'd personally just get the MPC. Not only IS it one, but it's likely a far better kit, too!

My uncle built the El Diablo version ages ago, like 1982, and it's long gone now. Shame. I'd love to get my mitts on one!

I know the grilles are different, but the biggest change would be in the interior, I'd suspect. Not like you'd notice it on this sad-arsed thing...


----------

